# Electric all terrain skateboard!



## PThompson509 (Jul 9, 2009)

Very nice! What is the link to the home site? What stats do you have for the board? What motor and battery combo? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## dedlast (Aug 17, 2013)

I would definitely fall and break something but that looks like a ton of fun.


----------



## james_baja (Oct 15, 2013)

we have a facebook page for now

https://www.facebook.com/BajaBoard

Engineering wise :

Generation 1
2 years designing, designed about 4 in total and chose this one for our first generation
3 Months build
full independent suspension
front and rear upright steering (independent)
servo controlled air spring shock absorbers about 70mm of travel
1 motor per wheel (1:4 ratio) belt drive
12 inch standard bike tires
170 kV alien drive system on each wheel with e-diff
run between 22 -44 volts on each controller

Generation 2 (featured at the end of the video)
6 months design
fabrication has started
about 3/4 size generation 1
front and rear upright steering (independent)
10 inch custom tires
half the weight of gen 1
more torque (5:1 ratio 130kv motors)
dynamic suspension
servo controlled shocks
heaps of carbon fibre 8)
due to be completed early November

thinking of doing a kickstarter mid November

like our facebook to keep up to date!

https://www.facebook.com/BajaBoard


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

james_baja said:


> run between 22 -44 volts on each controller


Nice EV  Where is the battery? Type? Size? Range?


----------



## james_baja (Oct 15, 2013)

on our current prototype we are using 6000 mah batteries at 22 volts, but for the next generation we are looking to use 10,000 mah at around 30 volts.

the plan is to incorporate the batteries into the actual skateboard, we have a few ideas on easy to change replacement batteries (quick change etc)

In the end it comes down to a matter of weight, more batteries can be added but the board will obviously be less agile. We hope to keep the weight low enough for jumping and doing tricks, and for long cruising off-road there will be room to add more batteries!

https://www.facebook.com/BajaBoard


----------



## james_baja (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## james_baja (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi Guys!

Happy New year!

He is the latest Bajaboard Prototype!

Enjoy


----------



## james_baja (Oct 15, 2013)

Hey guys we are on kickstarter!

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/bajaboard/bajaboard-electric-skateboard-extreme-makeover


----------



## michaeljhakala (Mar 13, 2019)

I have read an article about the top 10 electric skateboards. The report also contains a review of the top 7 cheap electric skateboards. Electric skateboard is easy to transport. If you want to read the article, go to http://bestproducts-4u.com/best-electric-skateboard-review/


----------

